# Segmento de red inaccesible...



## 20deoctubre (Feb 14, 2011)

Un saludo...
Estoy en un proyecto de administración de redes utilizando el software AMPTRAC de TYCO. Mi problema es que no logro detectar los switches con barras de sensores por que estan en un segmento de red el cual aunque los logro ver con un "ping" no los detecto.
Me dijeron que hicieron una comunidad SNMP de solo lectura y que con eso los iva a poder detectar, la red esta compuesta por varias VLANs pero es toda la información que los administradores de la red me proporcionan por que me dicen que es confidencial darme mas información...

Alguien ha trabajado con AMPTRAC que me pueda ayudar con este problema de detectar los switches ???


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 14, 2011)

mmm... si los sensores te responden el PING, pero no otra clase de informacion no creo que sea un problema con la red... tiene que ser un problema de configuracion del equipo de computo o del modulo de sensores... 

Casi todos los PCs traen firewall probaste añadiendo una excepcion al firewall de la PC para que el software pueda comunicarse?


----------



## Unikfriend (Feb 14, 2011)

Has utilizado un software sniffer para ver si la red te esta arrojando algun error de autorizacion?


----------



## 20deoctubre (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey gracias por tu respuesta...   no la verdad ni siquiera lo conocia voy a checarlo es gratis ?


----------



## Unikfriend (Feb 14, 2011)

Si, hay muchos yo utilizo el Ethereal para estos casos en que quieres ver que pasa por la red.
Bye.


----------



## 20deoctubre (Feb 14, 2011)

Chico3001 no habia visto tu respuesta, creo que me explique mal, no son sensores con IP, es un switch con tira de sensores para monitorear la red.
Yo pensaba lo mismo pero hoy hice una prueba que me hace pensar lo contrario, mira, hay una vlan core que puede ver a todas las demas vlan's, cogi un switch cualquiera y lo meti en ese segmento, lo pude ver con un ping sin ningun problema. Le cambie la IP a ese switch al segmento donde tengo los switches con las tiras de sensores pero no lo logro ver, es como si ese segmento de red fuera prohibido o algo asi, y mi problema es que no tengo acceso a mucha informacion. 
Todo lo que me dijeron los administradores es que me hicieron una comunidad SNMP de solo lectura que me permitiria ver ese segmento donde estan los switches con tiras de sensores, sin embargo no es asi.

Muchisimas gracias tambien por tu respuesta...


----------



## Unikfriend (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi, lo que sucede es que ese protocolo esta pensado para administradores de red,
con el que puedes obtener informacion que tipo de dispositivo corresponde a cada IP.
la red puede estar subdivida en varios segmentos por medio de configurar los switches
y bloquear los IP o MAC. Si no te dan los privilegios de administrador cual es el objetivo 
de que utilices el AMPTRAC?

Es un proyecto personal o escolar?
Saludos.


----------



## 20deoctubre (Feb 15, 2011)

Es un proyecto para una dependencia de gobierno, y ya sabes como son estas en nuestro país. Sienten que tienen un secreto de estado en su red, el caso es que sigo sin poder encontrar este segmento en estos momentos voy a ponerme leer sobre los softwares que me recomendaron ayer.


----------



## Unikfriend (Feb 15, 2011)

No, pues con razon, 
necesitas hacerte politico jijij


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 15, 2011)

20deoctubre dijo:


> Es un proyecto para una dependencia de gobierno, y ya sabes como son estas en nuestro país. *Sienten que tienen un secreto de estado en su red*


Y lo tienen, y me parece perfecto que así sea. El mundo está lleno de inútiles manejando redes y creyendo que nadie puede robarles nada....así que me da gusto ver gente que se preocupa por la seguridad de su red de datos.

Y te recomiendo que leas sobre que es una VLAN y sobre que es SNMP, por que por mas que hagan una comunidad de solo lectura para vos...ESO NO GARANTIZA QUE PUEDAS ACCEDERLA, sobre todo si vos estás en una VLAN diferente, y en tu VLAN hay puertos e IP bloqueadas....lo que es muy típico de aprendices de brujo de CISCO, que usan los switches como una suerte de firewall y bloquean o liberan mas de lo que deben...


----------



## 20deoctubre (Feb 15, 2011)

Gracias ezavalla por tu respuesta y tu tiempo...
Mi problema sigue siendo que segun ellos(los administradores que por cierto estan en otro estado del país) tengo acceso completo de solo lectura, es decir, el sistema debería detectarlos.
Se me ocurre una idea para comprobarles que estan en un error...

Agarro un Switch(mismo fabricante diferente modelo, CISCO) lo meto al segmento en el que no puedo encontrar nada, si mi sistema lo detecta quiere decir que definitivamente la configuración de sus Switches no me está permitiendo leerlos o puede existir algún otro factor que me este impidiendo hacer esto ? Quisiera sus opiniones para formular una idea general mas completa.

Otra duda, se me hace muy raro que con mi servidor en una IP de determinado rango logro ver a estos switches que estoy buscando, pero si pongo el servidor con una IP dentro del rango de los switches que estoy buscando no los logro ver, es decir
Segmento de los switches buscados 10.64.9.1-10.64.9.254
IP servidor 10.64.4.251 logro alcanzar los switches con un ping
IP servidor 10.64.9.9 no logro alcanzar los switches con un ping
Saludos...


----------



## Unikfriend (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi,
Pues no me parece tan raro, en mi trabajo tenemos las red segmentada de esa
forma y hay ciertos equipos a los que no se les permite el acceso a los
servidores e internet, todos dentro de la misma mascara de subred, 
se les configura a los switch el rango de IP con los privilegios y restricciones.
Y a todas las PC se les asigna usarios restringidos para evitar que cambien el IP,
y el acceso wireless lo tenemos bloquedo por MAC.
Creo que el comando PING y el SNMP trabaja en diferente capa del modelo OSI
y por eso a uno le contesta y a otro no.
Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 15, 2011)

20deoctubre dijo:


> Otra duda, se me hace muy raro que con mi servidor en una IP de determinado rango logro ver a estos switches que estoy buscando, pero si pongo el servidor con una IP dentro del rango de los switches que estoy buscando no los logro ver, es decir
> *Segmento de los switches buscados 10.64.9.1-10.64.9.254*
> IP servidor 10.64.4.251 logro alcanzar los switches con un ping
> *IP servidor 10.64.9.9 no logro alcanzar los switches con un ping*




Cuantas direcciones IP quedan disponibles en el *segmento de los switches buscados*? Es la 10.64.9.9 una de ellas?
Cual es la máscara de subred de ese segmento? (_*Debería *_ser 255.255.255.0)
Cuales son los extremos de la VLAN donde están los switches buscados?
Hummmm....hay algo raro configurado ahí...


----------



## 20deoctubre (Feb 15, 2011)

De nuevo gracias por su tiempo ezavalla y Unikfriend...
ezavalla
1.   La direccion 10.64.9.9 si esta disponible, de hecho solo estan ocupadas 10 direccion
2.   Efectivamente la mascara de red si es 255.255.255.0
3.   Información de las VLANs internas solo tengo que van de la 10.64.9.11-10.64.9.24


----------



## Unikfriend (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi..
Supongo que tienes oportunidad de mover los swtichs a otro segmento de la red  resetearlos??


o que te dejen ver la configuracion del VLAN...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 15, 2011)

20deoctubre dijo:


> ezavalla
> 1.   La direccion 10.64.9.9 si esta disponible, de hecho solo estan ocupadas 10 direccion
> 2.   Efectivamente la mascara de red si es 255.255.255.0


OK. Bien hasta ahí.



20deoctubre dijo:


> 3.   Información de las VLANs internas solo tengo que van de la *10.64.9.11-10.64.9.24*


Y que se supone que signifique eso?  ...con cuales máscaras de subred?

Pedile a los admin de la red que te digan *en que puerto del switch* que hace la VLAN tenés que conectar tu PC para ver los otros switches. (supongo que es una VLAN basada en puertos)


----------

